# Prom Dress



## dimpleyy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, I'm in the process of looking for prom dresses. 

I was wondering what you guys think of this?
Ruby Rox One Shoulder Minidress (Juniors) - - Nordstrom
Do you think it's a bit too simple for prom?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 1, 2009)

I think that that's a bit too skimpy for prom in all honesty. It shows way too much skin for my taste. And simple isn't always a bad thing. You don't want to look like your wearing everything but the kitchen sink. I say keep looking.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 1, 2009)

I do think it's a bit simple, and maybe a little too short (but if you're petite yourself, it could work. I'm a little over 5 feet so if I wore that it wouldn't look too slutty on me). I think that if you're gonna go with wearing a shorter cocktail-ish dress for prom, you can afford to go a bit more fancy with it. It's a cute dress though.


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 1, 2009)

it's a little bit too short for prom. i have seen girls wear dresses that length to prom, but if you don't want to be one of them, don't wear that dress. 

as for the simple-ness of your dress, remember less is more.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 1, 2009)

That seems more to me the dress you wear after for partying.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 1, 2009)

I may be alone here... but I love it! Dress it up with heels and long gloves, so hot. And jewelry can make an outfit too. I can envision it with your beautiful do... 

Do what feels right, but personally I think it's cute as hell.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2009)

if you are short, it might work... but thats more of a club / afterparty dress for me... i feel prom should be formal and classy

my prom dress was a black and white floral print halter dress with white tie detailing that was knee length and i wore it with silver heels and jewellry with an updo with white flowers in my hair. i cant remember what my makeup was but it was simple lol i wasnt into makeup in high school


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_I may be alone here... but I love it! Dress it up with heels and long gloves, so hot. And jewelry can make an outfit too. I can envision it with your beautiful do... 

Do what feels right, but personally I think it's cute as hell._

 
I agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you like it then go for it!! Prom is about having fun so don't worry if it is too this or too that. 
I just went to my Prom (it was last saturday) and i wore a short dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you were curious about my dress  
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...-heavy-135232/


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it work just fine for prom, just dress it up with some silvery jewelry and some silver high heels and it would look FAB. :]

I especially love the color!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its really really cute!  it looks fun, simplistic (not a bunch of bows and poofs everywhere.. just one lol) and as it has been said.. can be dressed up with jewellery and great shoes.
I love the hair of the girl wearing the black version.
Everyone has their own opinion of what prom is supposed to be like.. but when I am going out to something more formal I like wearing more "simple" (for lack of a better word) garments just so I don't have to worry about upkeeping the dress during the night.  Then all you have to worry about is having a great time!
Get what you like.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

I think that dress is adorable and unique for prom. Like other people said, I would dress it up with some white gloves and beautiful shoes. I made the horrible mistake of doing the whole "I want to feel like a princess" prom dress and I ended up looking way too old and just miserable. Short dresses appeal to me for prom, they are cute and fresh and different than just the long, generic, beauty pageant looking ones. 

Work it girl! If you like it go for it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2009)

it's really cute but not sure i'd wear it to a prom... i guess i prefer longer ones for prom. but it is hot and i'd wear that dress out to a club (if my figure looked good in it!!!)


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

I LOVE the dress, but I'm pretty anal when it comes to prom- I get all angry when people wear short dresses, I'm like "God! You're supposed to wear a long dress!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do agree with those that think it's a bit too short, because I think prom is a time to look classy, even if it means you don't stand out as much.

But I do like it a lot... If you DO wanna make a statement, I say go for it. I'm not saying it's an ugly dress, btw. Just that it may not be the best for prom.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

I think given that some of the people I see going to prom now look like they're going to a cocktail party or a nice club in Vegas... it would work. I think it's a super cute dress, especially if you like short dresses.

I was also in the school of long fancy dresses... I get to wear cocktail dresses when I want often now in my early 20s... nice dinner, going to Vegas, vacations, going out to a lounge, a special birthday party, etc. So for me, I'm glad I wore the big beaded slightly puffy prom dress... because I probably won't have that occasion again. However, I get that the trends have changed...


----------



## caitlin1593 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think that it's perfect for prom
maybe in the 1990's or early 2000's it would be to short but for 2009, i think its perfect. Proms turning to more fun than formal which I like and this dress is perfect for that.
I'd def. wear that if I was going to a prom


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh you can wear it to the prom and by the prom i mean the after party. A prom dress should be either knee length and by knee length i mean below the knee or long as in below the ankle


----------



## joanbrent (Apr 18, 2009)

I think thats' good. You can go short but it should be classy. Also, make sure the dress isn't too flashy or revealing. Its' prom, make yourself look respectable and pretty! I personally like long prom dresses and think they're more appropriate for prom since its more formal and short dresses tend to look good for cocktail party/homecoming dance.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it's cute for prom. When i graduated from highschool the trend was big freakin princess dresses in bold colours. But prom seems to be going very casual now, which i like. 
Go for it. 
In retrospect, i wish i could do prom all over again. I'd pick something very different. Oh to be 17 again! On second thought.... no thank you.


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 18, 2009)

wear what you want, forget about what anybody thinks.

if you love it, do it!






good luck.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 19, 2009)

If you like it, I say go for it. 
A huge floor length ball gown just isn't all that practical for prom these days.


----------

